

Ask HN: Is anynone on HN currently developing for Google glass? - nashequilibrium


======
logical42
Yes, a my coworker and I coded up a glass app in the last three days, and
we're planning to open source a bulk of code responsible for integrating with
the mirror API (we did it using rails, so the logic will be extracted into a
gem). It's surprisingly simple to do once you've acclimated yourself to the
mirror API.

~~~
nashequilibrium
Cool, i just finished watching a SXSW video and it seems like it is just a
rest api. I assumed it would be more like mobile where you would get an SDK
and could develop apps to be downloaded on to glass. Does this mean that if
there is no wifi or 3g/4g access the glasses become useless?

Also it works off a realtime timeline which your app can subscribe to, inorder
to receive 'cards' relative to your app. I couldn't help but think that this
timeline is twitter on steroids, it could be a competitor to twitter.

~~~
logical42
I wouldn't say it becomes useless without wifi but definitely less useful. The
timeline cards are saved to glass memory, so the content on them should
theoretically be accessible without wifi.. I am under the impression that any
actions performed without a connection get queued up, and then sent once
connected, though I'm not perfectly certain that this is the case..

Twitter on steroids is actually a surprisingly accurate analogy, I think.
Probably just about the most accurate description I've heard so far. Mostly I
think people think of google glass as a HUD, which it isn't.. yet anyhow.

~~~
nashequilibrium
How did you test your app, did you just check to see if your app updated on
the timeline correctly?

~~~
logical42
Mostly we used the glass playground, which you have access to if you have a
pair of glasses. The playground doesn't perfectly represent the glass
experience.. I say this mostly in regards to stylistic stuff (I.e. CSS
rendering).

You can have access to the API keys if only one dev has glass, if they include
you in their dev 'team' . This grants you access to the playground. I'll be
writing stuff up about it soon, to more explicitly explain the whole
procedure, since the documentation (while sufficient) is rather confusingly
organized...

------
ekianjo
The answer is probably yes, but what do you expect to learn and what do you
want to know? Maybe make your request a little bit more specific.

~~~
nashequilibrium
I haven't heard any discussions on HN about this except for the product
itself, usually when there is a new platform we see a number of little hacks
and blogposts on HN about it but i haven't heard anything. I don't have
anything specific, i just wanted to know if dev's on HN were playing around
with it and if they had anything to say about their experience developing on
it.

~~~
dezinelife
Well, you can't expect to cover every single aspect of the IT,but there is a
huge probability.

